# Which line?



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im getting some new line for my conventionals ive been using big game 20 but i want something that casts better. So between sufix tritanium 17# and gamma copolymer 17#, which is stronger, has better knot strength, and casts farther?


----------



## Weatherman (Feb 27, 2010)

Everybody has a favorite line for one reason or another... I've been using 17 lb Sufix Tritanium Plus since 97 and have had no complaints. Great knot strength and excellent abrasion resistance... It's good line for the money IMHO.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome Weatherman........

Like he said, suffix.


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

#3 for the suffix


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

#4


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

5 and waits for someone to hollar braid


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

16# Momoi Illusion, if I am allowed a write in vote. Tritanium would be my choice between the two you've mentioned.


----------



## dumdrum (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree, go suffix...I mainly fish the point and have had few break offs due to cut offs in the water...17# high viz


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

plotalot said:


> 16# Momoi Illusion, if I am allowed a write in vote. Tritanium would be my choice between the two you've mentioned.


Never Momoi on my reels. Great for makin rigs. Works well I take it? I have thought using it.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Momoi is good stuff. It is a bit pricey and sometimes difficult to find. I search for it and never question the price though.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well that's good. Might have to try it. I use the 300lb and 400lb for my shark rigs. Very easy to work with. Thanks.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm back on the hate suffix kick. Had some I spooled a couple weeks ago sorta dry rot already. I'm not sure if it came in contact with heat or what, but it breaks by looking at it funny. I'm looking to try something else too.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Skunk, it sounds to me as if your line was exposed to heat, too much direct sunlight or some sort of solvent to make it dry rot so quickly. 

Rudde if you decide to use Momoi, I remember one more drawback you should be aware of. It can be temperamental about what sort of knot you use. Test different knots to find one that works the best for you. I personally pass the tag end through the eye twice and then tie a 5 turn uni knot. I have found that a normal uni knot will break at or very close to the rated test and by passing the tag end through twice I've gotten 150% of the rated test. If you don't have a scale to measure when the knot fails, no big deal. get a length of line and try two different knots on either end and see which one holds better head to head.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I switched to 17 stren original hi vis gold after they stopped making tritanium in gold the chartruese doesn't hold up as good im my opinion


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Line*

Sufix.... all de way


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

This makes interesting reading.

http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=Ao_uXh...//www.gamefishin.com/wa/features/linetest.htm


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*Line.....*

Suffix Tri & Ande Back Country line are the only 2 lines I use. I've tried them all....


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

I f you're using Sufix, Momoi, Ultima, or Hi Seas, you have good line imho


----------



## brianbutler10 (Dec 20, 2007)

using suffix tri on my new avet, but I ONLY use backcountry on all of my spinners


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

plotalot said:


> 16# Momoi Illusion, if I am allowed a write in vote. Tritanium would be my choice between the two you've mentioned.


The abrasion resistance of Momoi Illusion is not even close to that of Sufix Tri. The Momoi Illusion does have very little memory and also a smaller diameter than Sufix Tri but the lack of abrasion resistance steers me towards Sufix Tri.

John


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been happy with P-line so far and by buddy swears by Sufix on conventionals. I'm toying with the idea of using 60 to 80lbs braid on my conventional without a shock leader.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*Why no shock leader?*

?


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

not saying you have to use a shock leader but without one thats a break off waiting to happen with the braid since it doesnt stretch at all


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingman23 said:


> Im getting some new line for my conventionals ive been using big game 20 but i want something that casts better. So between sufix tritanium 17# and gamma copolymer 17#, which is stronger, has better knot strength, and casts farther?


Just tried the gamma.. Worked as well as suffix gold which I like and they no longer produce,with a little less diameter.. Had a 3000 yrd spool,ran out due to big shark after big shark during a drum tourney,now they no longer make it,or that is what I have been told... So now,I'm in search as well,because I don't like the chart,because it is too slick...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ultima makes a line that is very close to the gold.........maybe worth a try
its there distance line


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you mean they stopped producing the gamma or the sufix because the gamma gold is available at cabelas


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingman23 said:


> Do you mean they stopped producing the gamma or the sufix because the gamma gold is available at cabelas


 Gamma and suffix gold in 17...That is what I have been told by three people... If it is still available on Cabellas,will have to give that a shot... When I used it (more into feesh'n that castin  ) seemed as abrassion resistant,and tied as good of knots as the gold suffix... Like the 17 more for you can get more on the spool,and it holds much better than 20,than for the distance......


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah i searched everywhere for the gold sufix and i found one place that had it but i dont remember the name


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Ichabod said:


> ?


At 60 to 80lbs you really shouldn't need one. I see the point about the break off though. I haven't made the switch yet. Still debating if it's worth the cost.


----------

